# Newbie Help Needed......



## triguy7 (Mar 22, 2008)

I have recently purchased a bowfishing boat and have been "tweaking" it for flounder fishing. The questions I have are:

Bottom preferred for floundering (sand, mud, grass, etc)

Moon preferred?

Tide - incoming or outgoing?

Wind direction or speed....does it matter?

Etiquette when others are in the area?

Any other tips or advice will be appreciated. Thanks 

I am on Dauphin Island and plan to work sandy bottom around D.I.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

I don't know much about floundering but that's one hell of a rig you got there. What size and typegenerator does it have for all the lights? Is it very loud?


----------



## triguy7 (Mar 22, 2008)

It is a 6000 watt Honda RV water cooled generator. It is mounted in a box forward of the console. There is 10 - 500 watt lights mounted below the deck. The generator is not loud - unless I compare it to my Yamaha gen.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Triguy that is sweet. I wonder why no one shoots flounder with a bow? Hmmm?


----------



## RORO (Oct 25, 2007)

Thats one sweet boat u got there man...


----------



## jigmaster (Oct 27, 2007)

Wholly chit did you buy it like that or build it ?

What kind of motor ?

That thing is a beast!!! Are you going topole drift along or motor you will need a pt&t and preferably a jack plate.

If i hadnt seen it here 1st i would get out of your way thinking a Barge or Tug was comming.

At 1st i thought you were talking a bow rigged Stumpknocker or Brummett.

I am seriously outgunned here without powered stadium lighting and a whaling Harpoon platform.

I hope i can still feed the family after you get on the water with that thing.

Nice Vessel must have costed some $$$.$$$

I'm sure you could gig them during the day orat even high noon with all of the lighting.

At night you will be able to X-RAy the flounder to see if he has eaten yet.you may even have to get those new Costa DelMar flounder Goggles.

Then again im an old school Flounder guy 1man, 1 Boat, 1Gigg, 1Light- dim at best.


----------



## triguy7 (Mar 22, 2008)

No, I did not build it. A retired guy in Kentucky built it and shortly thereafter passed and I bought it from his son. 20 hrs on motor/generator/etc. 90 hp yamaha, 101 lb minn kota, garmin gps,eagle bottom machine, fm/cd, etc. 

He put some unreal quality into the build. It does have ptt and a jackplate. I will try to post a few more pics - if you promise to give me some advice (you can pm me).


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

That's a lot of boat there. I'm not real fond of how high the shooting deck is. Especially for Flounder and the added weight, high center of gravity.

I hope it works out well for you.

I am intrigued with the water cooled generator. Is it a closed system or does it use the water that the boat is in to cool it?


----------



## triguy7 (Mar 22, 2008)

Generator is closed loop system. No sea water which is a good thing.

The deck concerned me as well. I was going to cut down the height of the deck (3' high roughly now) but unless it get to be a problem it will stay as is.

The hull is a Tracker Grizzly 2072 and is very stable - even with the added weight of the deck/generator/etc.


----------



## Gnwdad (Oct 14, 2007)

You have one fine rig there. I sold my this morning and would be more than glad to tag along and pass any of my finding to you.


----------



## triguy7 (Mar 22, 2008)

Gnwdad,

Are you in Florida or Alabama?

Thanks.


----------



## collardncornbread (Sep 28, 2009)

THATS A NICE RIG. IT WILL WORK REAL GOOD FOR SPENDING NIGHTS CATFISHING TOO. WHAT IS UNDER THE PLATFORM? A BED, OR SEATS, OR IS IT JUST STORAGE.

THAT IS WHAT I NEED TO BUILD ON MINE FOR HUNTING SEASON. THOSE ICY MORNINGS MAKE YOU LOOK FOR SOMETHING TO GET BEHIND.


----------



## triguy7 (Mar 22, 2008)

There is enough room for a bed - roughly six + feet long and three feet high.


----------



## redeyes (Jan 14, 2008)

Wow. That rig is sweet. You will need a long gig.

This would be a good boat to put one of those electric fans on. X- Shark knows a guy that can help you with it. 

D.I.= look for the oyster beds, grasshopper

Good luck


----------



## triguy7 (Mar 22, 2008)

I will try the oyster beds. Thanks for the info.

10' gig is what we are using. I was going to lower the deck but it is not bad at all.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Seen that boat on THT.com Purdy cool.


----------

